# Insects



## stephan00 (Sep 2, 2012)

Two insect close-ups, both hand-held.

Taken with the 5Diii and the 100 L macro:




20120805-0098_Botanischer_Garten von stephan_n auf Flickr

Taken with the 5Diii and the 24-70, a little bit out of focus, but I just like the way it's hanging there 




20120724-0184_Holland von stephan_n auf Flickr


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 2, 2012)

Just some of my shots. 500D + 100mm Macro non-L.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7869821174/#in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7770829832/#in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7869830328/#in/photostream/


----------



## balaji (Sep 13, 2012)

Shot this Butterfly in Blue Ridge Mountains
http://www.flickr.com/photos/balajimandalapu/7981337390/#in/photostream/


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

500D + 100mm F2.8 USM


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 16, 2012)

Common fly...


----------



## old_york (Sep 22, 2012)

Didn't have my macro lens with me...so this is actually from 70-200 IS II, and cropped.


----------



## nick2341 (Sep 28, 2012)

Took this last week on the beach at Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. These guys were everywhere!

Handheld with my 7D using my 70 – 300L f/4-5.6 • ISO 100 • f/8 • 1/320.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 28, 2012)

Taken a couple of weeks ago.




Red Admiral on Pink by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Red Admiral Underside by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Red Admiral Head-on by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## CHROME77 (Oct 5, 2012)

took this one the other day. enjoy


----------

